# Favorite Op. 1



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I know that there is already a thread somewhere on this, but I can't find it, not even with Google. 

Anyway, what is your favorite Op. 1? Mine would be Schumann's Abegg-Variations, Berg's Piano Sonata, or Janacek's "Zdenka" Variations.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Dvorak's string quintet op.1.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Sibelius Viisi joululaulua, Op. 1 Very nice little vocal work. Sung in finnish, it is outstanding!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Webern's _Passacaglia_ is my favourite by some distance, I don't think there's ever been an Op. 1 to rival that.

Some other good ones from the top of my head: Berlioz: _Waverley Overture_, Brahms: _Piano Sonata #1_, Prokofiev: _Piano Sonata #1_. Mendelssohn's _Piano Quartet #1_ is impressive for a 13 year old. I agree that the Schumann _Abegg Variations_ are good too.

Shostakovich's _Scherzo for Orchestra_ is pretty fun.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Glenn Gould - String Quartet


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Thinking about it, Bach's keyboard Partitas were his first published works so they could be contenders.

Beethoven's piano trios Op. 1 are decent, although apparently they weren't actually his first published works.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Schubert's lied _Der Erlkönig_. Brilliant song for such a young man.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Berg Piano Sonata.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Although Mahler never used opus numbers I would say his Das Klagende Lied, unless a) his amputation of the first movement plus numerous revisions over many years prevent it from being considered his first completed work and/or b) the movement for piano quartet is considered his 'opus 1' instead.

'Official' op. 1s: Korngold's Piano Trio (written when he was about 13 - amazing!), Britten's Sinfonietta and Ades' Five Eliot Landscapes weren't exactly bad ways with which to open their respective accounts.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Webern's maginificent Passacaglia, of course.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Berg's *piano sonata would by my favourite of those I can think of. As "official" first opuses.

*Edgard VArese'* first surviving work is a song called _Un Grand Sommeil Noir_, which I like quite a bit. It's not officially designated as his first opus though, he destroyed earlier works and others were lost and destroyed by fire.

*Rachmaninov's* first piano concerto, Op. 1 isn't bad either. Not as characteristic or memorable as the others but it has great moments. I think it's unfairly neglected, not many people know it...


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with Sid. Rach's first Piano Concerto, although he did revise it later I believe, still counting as an opus 1...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Whatever *Ligeti* composition was first composed/published.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Prokofiev's first Piano Sonata is quite good. Also, Paganini's Caprices.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Handel's Op. 1, because you get 12 (15?) works for the price of 1!


----------

